# when to add hops and how much



## digitalbrewer (26/10/13)

Hi all,

A newbie on the hops. Can someone explain to me when I should add hops please ?
Have brew on at the moment which is 3 days in, added hops at the start 15g boiled for 20 min strained then boiled strained matter again for 20 mins and added to my wort. As I see it this will give me some bittering but for the final aromatics when should I add the dry hops ? 2 or 3 days before bottling and should I just throw it in quickly and let it settle, or grab some of the missus pantyhose and make a pantyhop pouch and turf that in ?

Cheers


----------



## HBHB (26/10/13)

Yes, a 20 minute boil will contribute some bittering. Most flavour additions will also give a touch of aroma after about 10 minutes down to flameout.

It really depends on the style you're making ie a german Alt or a pilsner might not get any hops late. Whereas an APA or IPA/ IIPA would all get a variety of late hops at, say 10,5, 0 and dry hops on top of 60 minute or 90 minute additions.

For dry hopping, wait until fermentation has subsided at about day 5-7 and try working the dose up until you find the level you're looking for to your taste. Try 1g per litre for starters, then maybe work it up to 1.5 / 2g per litre. The hops typically stay in for 5-7 days in most cases. Use of a hop sock is a personal choice. Lots of brewers just toss them in and then wait for chilling to make them sediment out before bottling or kegging etc.

Hope this helps.
Martin


----------



## Bizier (26/10/13)

> when to add hops and how much


At all times in the process, and lots.

It depends what you are brewing, if it is a lager, you might only add a little at the start of your boil, if it is an IPA, you might add it at multiple spots in the boil plus adding dry-hops directly to the fermenter.

http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter5-1.html


----------



## digitalbrewer (26/10/13)

HBHB said:


> Yes, a 20 minute boil will contribute some bittering. Most flavour additions will also give a touch of aroma after about 10 minutes down to flameout.
> It really depends on the style you're making ie a german Alt or a pilsner might not get any hops late. Whereas an APA or IPA/ IIPA would all get a variety of late hops at, say 10,5, 0 and dry hops on top of 60 minute or 90 minute additions.
> For dry hopping, wait until fermentation has subsided at about day 5-7 and try working the dose up until you find the level you're looking for to your taste. Try 1g per litre for starters, then maybe work it up to 1.5 / 2g per litre. The hops typically stay in for 5-7 days in most cases. Use of a hop sock is a personal choice. Lots of brewers just toss them in and then wait for chilling to make them sediment out before bottling or kegging etc.
> Hope this helps.
> Martin


Thanks this helps a lot especially the suggestion regarding 1g per litre as a starting point,I will give this a go.Currently brewing apa so don't went to over do it.


----------



## Bizier (27/10/13)

digitalbrewer said:


> Currently brewing apa so don't went to over do it.


Bah humbug


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/13)

Damn hard to overhop an IPA


----------



## Yob (27/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Damn hard to overhop an IPA


APA Stu.. he doesnt mention Kit Extract or AG, with a lighter bodied kit, can easily go over the top with a kit / extract..

But yeah, cant go wrong with a 1g/l to get a taste for it.

 :icon_drunk:


----------



## HBHB (27/10/13)

It's all about your perception and individual taste.

I've got a IIPA here with bucket loads of hops in it, which to me is nicely balanced :icon_drool2: . But to a neighbour who thinks the local water is too bitter, it's likely to slap him across the face and give him a blood nose.
B)
M


----------



## Yob (27/10/13)

digitalbrewer said:


> Currently brewing apa so don't want to over do it.


I think Martin and I are on the same page when it comes to personal tastes and think that unless you are squeezing the beer out of the hops you havnt really gone hard enough yet..

What was the rest of the ingredients?

When adding a late dry hop, I often aim at gravity, not days, so if Im expecting a FG of 1010 then I might add dry hops at about 1015 or there abouts, this will generally end up meaning a few more days fermenting and then a week cold conditioning.

If you have any real trouble with it (when its been bottled), let me know and I'll pop over and

:icon_drunk: help you with your issues :icon_drunk:


----------

